# Canning Spicy Cabbage Soup



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a recipe for spicy cabbage soup which uses tomatoes, cabbage, kidney beans and ground meat and seasoned with onion, bp, garlic and packages of italian dressing. Family loves this. After it is completely done do you think it would be safe to pressure can it? Help needed!! Thanks.


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I have a recipe for spicy cabbage soup which uses tomatoes, cabbage, kidney beans and ground meat and seasoned with onion, bp, garlic and packages of italian dressing. Family loves this. After it is completely done do you think it would be safe to pressure can it? Help needed!! Thanks.


from one arkie to another, i don't know about canning it, but i would like to try that recipe. it sounds great. care to share?


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Sure,
1 lb. ground meat, I use beef or venison
1 medium onion chopped
1headed of cabbage shredded
2 cans stewed tomatoes
1 large bottle V-8 - I use Mr. and Ms. T's *original* bloody mary mix
1 1/2 cans of water
2 cans diced ro-tel
2 cans light red kidney beans - i use left over from red beans and rice but they are the light red variety
2 packages of dry zesty italian salad dressing

Cook meat and onions in skillet
add cooked meat and onions with all ingredients in large kettle
bring to a boil and simmer for at least 1 hour

Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't worry too much about approved recipes for canning but there are a few things I won't use in things I can. Nothing trips my "no" response in your recipe. I would skip the seasoning, but only because some seasonings turn bitter when canned and I can never remember which ones, so I just season everything when I open and heat. 

Following canning pressures and times for meat.

That recipe sounds good!


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

The only guideline concerning soups would be 1/2 solids and the remaining liquid in the jar for soups. 

The dressing packet would be easy to add while heating the soup!


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Cajun Arkie said:


> I have a recipe for spicy cabbage soup which uses tomatoes, cabbage, kidney beans and ground meat and seasoned with onion, bp, garlic and packages of italian dressing. Family loves this. After it is completely done do you think it would be safe to pressure can it? Help needed!! Thanks.


The old standby for canning soup was the longest time of any one ingredient. That'd be 75 mins/pint 90 mins/quart. (excluding soups with seafood.) But soups are actually 15 minutes less then that. There is no reason why you can't can that soup. Recipe is really of no concern when pressure canning it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would leave out the dressing. Add it after opening, before eating. Go with the time for the ingredients that take the longest, like the meat.


----------

